# Good drives in London?



## bellissimo (Jul 28, 2009)

Recently moved to London and haven't had much of a chance to drive my Giulietta so I fancy doing a drive through London after everyone's gone to sleep. Can anyone recommend any good routes?


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Is there such a thing in London?

I remember when I use to go for random drives, when you could stick £5 in and go for miles.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Parts of London don't go to sleep, been stuck in jams at 2am. The quietest place is the City of London but not much fun for a drive with never ending traffic lights and remember, cameras don't sleep at all.

Only time I whizzed all over the central area was Christmas day!


----------



## rob3rto (May 23, 2007)

Join Alfaowner.com and join one of their "Tunnel Runs"


----------



## Scorpio (May 29, 2006)

Do you know your way around London well? 

I drive in London most nights, and still find a nice drive is through the angel, towards holborn, up towards soho, down charring cross road towards Trafalgar Square then depending if you want to cross a bridge you can go over Waterloo, Westminster etc seeing the London eye and the lights at night, or go down Whitehall, parliament square, birdcage walk then you can go towards the palace or south towards Chelsea, or across to Knightsbridge and towards Hyde park and back towards park lane and marble arch at dawn (only fools and horses joke)!

Loads of ways you can go to be honest depends really, but Sunday night is a nice quiet drive, if you'd like to be seen Thursday, Friday, and Saturday are very busy with clubs and theatres etc.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Where abouts in London are you mate? 

I'm about 18 miles south and there's some brilliant driving roads down this way. Literally just outside of the M25.


----------



## bellissimo (Jul 28, 2009)

Alex_225 said:


> Where abouts in London are you mate?
> 
> I'm about 18 miles south and there's some brilliant driving roads down this way. Literally just outside of the M25.


East London - coming in from Stratford.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

richmond has some nice roads,scenery hills etc.probably the best in london really.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Dj.xray said:


> richmond has some nice roads,scenery hills etc.probably the best in london really.


Richmond aint London, it's in Surrey.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

S63 said:


> Richmond aint London, it's in Surrey.


 THE LONDON BOROUGH OF RICHMOND UPON THAMES.Richmond town is surrey..i should know i've worked there for the last 6months.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

S63 said:


> Parts of London don't go to sleep, been stuck in jams at 2am. The quietest place is the City of London but not much fun for a drive with never ending traffic lights and remember, cameras don't sleep at all.
> 
> Only time I whizzed all over the central area was Christmas day!


Really,when was the last time you was up the west end?because saturday night in shaftesbury ave,trafalgar sq definetly aint Quiet...


----------



## cobra (Feb 18, 2012)

round canary wharf at the weekend is always totally empty, doubt its much fun to drive though... I would head outside the m25!


----------



## Serkie (Dec 8, 2007)

St Paul's at night is pretty spectacular, so add that to the route.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Dj.xray said:


> Really,when was the last time you was up the west end?because saturday night in shaftesbury ave,trafalgar sq definetly aint Quiet...


Last time, about 18 months ago. Was in areas like that sometimes 5 nights a week over a thirty year period. Read my post again, you clearly didn't read it correctly.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Dj.xray said:


> THE LONDON BOROUGH OF RICHMOND UPON THAMES.Richmond town is surrey..i should know i've worked there for the last 6months.


Technically speaking you are correct. I'm showing my age, the outer suburbs were only brought into London when London became Greater London in 1965.

Old school Londoners still don't regard areas like Richmond, Tolworth, Surbiton, Purley, Enfield etc as true London


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

bellissimo said:


> Recently moved to London and haven't had much of a chance to drive my Giulietta so I fancy doing a drive through London after everyone's gone to sleep. Can anyone recommend any good routes?


You should of moved when the Olympics were on. London was dead....:driver:


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

S63 said:


> Technically speaking you are correct. I'm showing my age, the outer suburbs were only brought into London when London became Greater London in 1965.
> 
> Old school Londoners still don't regard areas like Richmond, Tolworth, Surbiton, Purley, Enfield etc as true London


Lol,i was born in bow,i dont think you'll get much more old skool london than that.I live in chiswick now.posh manor.i know what your saying though.
It ain't like hackney or the elephant.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Dj.xray said:


> Lol,i was born in bow,i dont think you'll get much more old skool london than that.I live in chiswick now.posh manor.i know what your saying though.
> It ain't like hackney or the elephant.


I was born and brought up in Chiswick (The Avenue) couldn't afford to live there now.


----------

